# Girl is new Scotland Rep



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

Congratulations to Hev on becoming the new Rep for Scotland [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Congratulations Hev!!
More girl Power!!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

n1 Hev, well done


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Big up Hev - you beat me to it!

Ps - am so glad you'll hopefully get it!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

oh aye - girl power :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Thanks guys -  is this where I suddenly shut up now ...................... nah  .............ear-plugs anyone? :twisted:



saint said:


> Big up Hev - you beat me to it!


Join the TTOC !!!!!!!!! 

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)




----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


>


 [smiley=whip.gif] - I hoe you are going to do something about it then!

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Congratulations is this some sort of curse for the interview :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Wallsendmag II said:


> Congratulations is this some sort of curse for the interview :roll:


The interview for THAT one is a bit later on :roll: - the result from the one I had on Monday is <ahem> under negotiation :wink:

Hev x


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Congrats see you at the next reps meet


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Depends on how good a rep you are - suppose the benchmark is to persuade me to attend atleast one meet & appear at one starting/meeting point.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Well done on becoming the Scotland rep, Hev. 

I take it you're going to leave the planning of the routes etc. to your assistant?  :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

The Silver Surfer said:


> I take it you going to leave the planning of the routes etc. to your assistant?  :wink:


Only if you want to clock up a few extra hundred miles  

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


Now THAT is a tough challenge  - am I allowed to use force? :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Hev said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > I take it you going to leave the planning of the routes etc. to your assistant?  :wink:
> ...


When I asked if you were leaving the route planning to your assistant, I didn't mean your 'Hev Nav'. I meant another person. :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > The Silver Surfer said:
> ...


Do you not trust me? :lol: ........................ it'll be all my own work 

Hev x


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Hev said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Implicitly! :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > The Silver Surfer said:
> ...


hehehehehe :twisted: 
You'll need to turn up before you post comments like that!

Hev x :-*


----------



## TTLYN (Apr 18, 2006)

congrats Hev :lol: 
now we know why you were out on saturday with that shot gun :lol: :lol: 
whens the next meeting !!!!!!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

TTLYN said:


> congrats Hev :lol:
> now we know why you were out on saturday with that shot gun :lol: :lol:
> whens the next meeting !!!!!!


and my aim wasn't too bad either  - the bruise has gone some really bizarre colours tho  - I must be a delicate wee flower :lol:

I have a plan for the next meet but I need to get some more info together - watch this space ................. well ok, I mean watch the Events Section :wink:

Mind you, the next REAL meet is Gaydon (15th/16th July <hint hint>) 

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

is TTlyn from Stirling?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> is TTlyn from Stirling?


trev's wife - in Fife :roll:

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Ah - there's just a LYN 13P that scoots about Stirling.

(She's a hairdresser - hahahaha) :wink:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > is TTlyn from Stirling?
> ...


And you had to spoil it !!!

(never did that for me  )


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


their's alway's a spoil sport :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

missTTopless said:


> Congratulations to Hev on becoming the new Rep for Scotland [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


I'll second this  
Congratulations, Hev: you'll make a fabulous Rep!!!!!!

We should have more girls on here and as reps 8)


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Aye, well done Hev and thanks for taking over the reigns :wink:  We'll need to meet up at some point as I've got a few bits 'n' bobs to handover to you. Take care 

(Scurries off to remove his Rep Sig..... :roll


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)




----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Grauditt said:


> Aye, well done Hev and thanks for taking over the reigns :wink:  We'll need to meet up at some point as I've got a few bits 'n' bobs to handover to you. Take care
> 
> (Scurries off to remove his Rep Sig..... :roll


Shucks Guys 

No bother G, I'm upi your neck of the woods every so often so I'll give you a shout when I'm next up ..................... or you can use Angus Optix mail :wink:

Hev x


----------



## PR (Mar 28, 2005)

Angus Optix mail will not guarantee next day delivery but we can give you a dedicated service for all your needs........


----------



## KJM (Jun 27, 2005)

Sorry Hev, i've only just seen this.

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Kirsty


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

Well congrats Hev. Looking forward to your arrangments for meets in Scotland. This means you will have to change your car, and job again. Become a social pariah and work 24/7 to keep us all happy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Congratulations youngster............


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Thanks guys 



ObiWan said:


> Congratulations youngster............


Cheers Pops  :-*

Hev x


----------

